# Temperature on a Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited Edition



## robhatch (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had a the TMLE for a couple weeks now and am still having a problem keeping the temperature at a decent level. I cant seem to get it to regulate below 280 degrees!

I've been using a couple chimneys of Hardwood Lump, then a lit chimney, and adding a log of wood.

I've kept the firebox vent both open and closed, and the stack vent at all positions.

I was wondering what other are using and how theyre doing it! Thanks for all you can help with!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like you are using too much fuel, try using just two chimeys of lit lump and a chunk of wood, not a full size log, for smoke flavor.

BTW 280° is an acceptable cooking temp for most meats IMHO.


----------



## smokeman13 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had the same smoker for a few weeks and it took a bit to learn how she likes to be stroked.  Don't use too much fuel, it will cause the temp to jump up a bit higher than you might want, especially if you are burning logs along with the other fuel.  Just try decreasing it a bit and see if it doesn't drop it down to 240-250.

On a side note, I have a few too many areas where the smoke was coming out of, so I used some JB Weld on the creases that were letting alot of the smoke and heat out.  She really seems to be able to hold a temp better.  Others have spoke about welding, but since I don't weld, this seemed the next best solution and I am happy thus far.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 18, 2013)

It does sound like too much fuel and leak issues.  I use 3/4 of a chimney of lump in the charcoal basket, a full chimney of hot lump, then stick burn the rest of the time.  I mostly use chunks of wood, but I have small, split logs now and it stays pretty consistent.  I haven't sealed either lid and I do have some smoke release from it, but I have gotten used to that.  I check and wood about every hour or so, or when the temp starts to go down.  Burning wood does tent to make the temp spike at times, but I have been able to control it with the vent in the fire box.  I leave the smoke stack wide open 95% of the time.  Good luck and keep us posted!  And, post some Q-Views!!


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 18, 2013)

i would try less fuel to start. I usually dump about a full chimney un-lit into my charcoal basket, then lite about a dozen briquettes and then dump those over the un-lit ones. Drop on 2-3 chunks of hardwood and let her rip. I usually hit around 250* - 225* consistently. If i have too much coals in the charcoal basket my temps would soar up to 350*. the one benefit of having a charcoal basket is you can take it out of the fire box, dump some of the coals and replace it without much hassle if temps are too high.

RTV sealant around the seams is another great help for any gaps or areas where smoke is escaping.


----------



## dmeyer24 (Mar 25, 2014)

robhatch said:


> I've had a the TMLE for a couple weeks now and am still having a problem keeping the temperature at a decent level. I cant seem to get it to regulate below 280 degrees!
> I've been using a couple chimneys of Hardwood Lump, then a lit chimney, and adding a log of wood.
> I've kept the firebox vent both open and closed, and the stack vent at all positions.
> 
> I was wondering what other are using and how theyre doing it! Thanks for all you can help with!



The real question is.... are you basing your temps off the stock therm on the unit? I use a digital thermo at grate level and base all my cooks on that temp. The thermo that came with the TMLE is always 75-100 degrees higher than grate level. Basing your cooks on the temp reading from the stock thermo and you will never fully cook your meat.


----------

